# job wanted



## DOLPH (Jan 16, 2013)

I am on my way to portugal and arrive next week.
I am 29 years healthy dutch guy looking for any work with or without place to stay,
I am hard working and can do almost everything for the right people.. When you need help or know some one that needs help, please contact me through this forum
thank you for your comsideration,, Pjotter


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Can you speak fluent Portuguese?

I take it you know that Portugal has some of the highest unemployment in the Western world and that thousands of Portuguese (many bilingual and with university degrees) are leaving to find work elsewhere?

I'm by no means trying to discourage you but I hope you have a significant sum of money to tide you over until you find something - there will be no seasonal work for several months yet.


----------



## DOLPH (Jan 16, 2013)

notlongnow said:


> Can you speak fluent Portuguese?
> 
> I take it you know that Portugal has some of the highest unemployment in the Western world and that thousands of Portuguese (many bilingual and with university degrees) are leaving to find work elsewhere?
> 
> I'm by no means trying to discourage you but I hope you have a significant sum of money to tide you over until you find something - there will be no seasonal work for several months yet.


thank you for your advise and yes i know about unemployment,, pure intent and confidence has helped me to find work anywhere as i have no university degree and willing to do anything there is always a way.
No need for fluent portuguese either, so far.
discouragement is not taken
thank you for your reply,,


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

> pure intent and confidence has helped me to find work anywhere as i have no university degree and willing to do anything there is always a way


I'm a big fan of that attitude, which I share with you - I've always felt that as long as there's a car boot sale I can sell stuff at I'll never go hungry!

BUT it's important to realise that:

1. Much of the Algarve is DEAD (and I mean GHOST TOWN dead) from now until April.
2. There really is very little money around here - you can't even compare the opportunities in Northern Europe with the lack of them here.

I wish you well and hope very much you will find something - but reiterate my advice about bringing some savings with you


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi

I think if your prepared to do a lot of groundwork and you integrate well into your community you can find work. Yes unemployment is huge here, but if you put yourself out there and don't have huge expectations you can earn a living. Good luck, find your niche and try. Don't cut all ties with your current situation and have a contingency plan!


----------

